# Rakshabandhan Origins in Indian Legends



## depenbose (Jul 8, 2015)

The glorious traditions and culture of India are reflected in its many festivals. In Indian traditions family and personal ties play a very important role and Rakshabandhan is one such festival which highlights these traditions. The festival is a celebration of the everlasting bond between brothers and sisters. On the occasion of the festival sisters tie a rakhi on the wrists of their brothers binding them to an everlasting relationship. The brothers in return take a pledge to protect their sisters at all times. Rakshabandhan literally translates as “the bond of protection” and it means protection from all evils and all perils. It signifies spiritual protection as well as the physical.

The origin of the festival owes much to the rich heritage of legendary traditions in the country. According to Indian traditions the rakhi symbolizes all aspects of protection from the forces of evil. According to the great Epic Mahabharata, Yudhishthira, the eldest of the Pandavas asked Krishna on how to guard himself against impending evils and catastrophes. Krishna advised him to observe the Raksha Ceremony by narrating the incident of Indra and his battle against the demon king - the Daitya Raaja. The demons were winning the battle when Shachee Devi, the wife of Indra, tied a Rakhi around Indra's right-wrist. The Rakhi acted as a talisman and protected Indra from the demons and thus was able to defeat them. The battle was supposed to have happened on a Shravan Poornima and to this day people have celebrated Rakshabandhan on this date. 

All over the nation, people celebrate the nation with lots of pomp and gaiety. The tradition of rakhi and gifts are integral to the celebrations. And during rakhi season, marketplaces and shops can be seen crowded by people who are on a rush to buy fancy rakhi and gifts for rakhi.
Visit: fancyrakhi.com or giftsforrakhi.com


----------



## newcanadian (Aug 6, 2015)

I am gonna miss my sister this time .


----------



## depenbose (Jul 8, 2015)

ohh...


----------

